# Ibanez NON-RG 8-strings anyone? Pics inside...



## MF_Kitten (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok, so they´re nly mockups, but they look hella nice! 

borrowed images of different ibanez guitars off of their website, and ´´converted´´ them into 8-string guitars with photoshop magic...

this is an 8 string Artist guitar:




This is a Double-cutaway artist one:




This is an 8-string Iceman! 




And this last one is my favourite idea: Ibanez BTB Bass guitar body, converted to an 8-string guitar:




So, who else thinks ibanez should try other body shapes with the 8-string idea?


----------



## Ken (Apr 21, 2007)

Not me. They'll be lucky to make a profit on the current one. It was hard enough pulling enough people from 6 to 7. Much smaller pool of 7 players to pull to 8.


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2007)

That bass shape is badass.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 21, 2007)

Chris said:


> That bass shape is badass.



Indeed


----------



## Jeff (Apr 21, 2007)

The 8 string Iceman is so metal it hurts. Damn.


----------



## TMM (Apr 21, 2007)

I love the 8-str Iceman


----------



## Cancer (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm digging the bass too.


----------



## b3n (Apr 21, 2007)

+1 on the Iceman. I'm also strangely drawn to the DC artist... nice pics!


----------



## playstopause (Apr 21, 2007)

Ken Burtch said:


> Not me. They'll be lucky to make a profit on the current one. It was hard enough pulling enough people from 6 to 7. Much smaller pool of 7 players to pull to 8.



I think just the same.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 21, 2007)

i'l take one artist please


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 21, 2007)

I think this looks a little bit better.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah, the Artist and the BTB bass ones are my favourites aswell... i don´t like the feel of icemans, feels like everything is too far off to the left...

even if they´ll never be fabricated, these mockups at least prove that it would look hellishly hot 

endorsed artists could get something like this done easily, but so far they´ve all gotten RG ones... probably because the RG is a really good body shape, but so are all of these (except the iceman imo)...

The bass body one would be killer, i´ve played one of those basses, and i fell in love with it instantly, it would have been awesome... just maybe fix the beveled edges to either be rounder, or just remove the bevel altogether... also, one could try lots of other finishes, only reason they´re all black is because they had to match the 8-string-finish in order for the mockups to work... and even then i had to adjust the brightness of the two to match better.


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2007)

I just with the Ibby 8 was fanned. Can't beat the price though, imo.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 21, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


>


 
these are my fave's, I've always been a fan of the BTB but never thought of putting it into guitar format, interesting.


----------



## Nik (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow, those mock-ups look great, although I'd still prefer an RG over them.

Now, if someone made an 8-string S-series mock-up, then we're in business


----------



## fathead (Apr 21, 2007)

+1 on the Iceman (need 7 too) and the BTB


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 21, 2007)

Those look pretty sweet!




MF_Kitten said:


>



I'll take one in a 7 please


----------



## technomancer (Apr 21, 2007)

I think the artist and the BTB both look killer. I seriously doubt we'll ever see them for the reasons mentioned by others, but they do look kick ass


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 21, 2007)

hahaha freakin sweet dude!!

I'd definitely hit that bass bodied one


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 21, 2007)

The BTB bass shape is a brilliant idea.


----------



## Durero (Apr 21, 2007)

Chris said:


> I just with the Ibby 8 was fanned.


 
Love the BTB shape!


----------



## yevetz (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## skinhead (Apr 21, 2007)

The iceman and the LP are freaking metal!

You'r my new god dude, can i be your friend?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 21, 2007)

skinhead said:


> The iceman and the LP are freaking metal!
> 
> You'r my new god dude, can i be your friend?




haha, i see no reason why not... 

and to the guy who requested an 8 string S-series, i´m going out to make it right now! 





Photoshoppin´ ahoy! the 8-string S-series is here!


----------



## BigM555 (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice mock ups. The Iceman looks cool!

Not likley I'd be after one though.


----------



## Nik (Apr 21, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> haha, i see no reason why not...
> 
> and to the guy who requested an 8 string S-series, i´m going out to make it right now!
> 
> ...



Awesome job, thanks!  

Man, both this S and the BTB are absolutely gorgeous. Who knows... if the RG8 sells well enough... Well, it probably won't happen, but we can dream, can't we?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 21, 2007)

I think I just threw up a little bit in my mouth..


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I think I just threw up a little bit in my mouth..


stfu RG bitch


----------



## Ryan (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## StevieHimself (Apr 21, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> Ok, so they´re nly mockups, but they look hella nice!
> 
> borrowed images of different ibanez guitars off of their website, and ´´converted´´ them into 8-string guitars with photoshop magic...
> 
> ...





Yeah the Iceman and BTB shapes look kick-ass!!


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 21, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> stfu RG bitch



WTF


----------



## AVH (Apr 21, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> stfu RG bitch


----------



## skinhead (Apr 21, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> haha, i see no reason why not...
> 
> and to the guy who requested an 8 string S-series, i´m going out to make it right now!
> 
> ...



That S it's real metal, i'm convinced, you'r now on my "better & good friend" list


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 22, 2007)

that bass bodied one looks great, and so does the S one. i've always like the S's

i think this shape would look cool for a guitar too.






maybe i'll photoshop it later if i have nothing better to do

edit- yep i had nothing better to do






that actually turned out better than i thought it would
i'm too lazy to add the drop shadow to the headstock tho


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 22, 2007)

man, that BTB guitar Idea is great!!! I bet they'd sell well too (in 6 or 7 string format)...


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 22, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> stfu RG bitch


 
dude the I am Batman part cracks me up!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 22, 2007)

skinhead: Hah, ok! 

Also, the SR bass body does look nice as an 8 string... only problem with it is it´s just a little too round-ish for my taste, it really LOOKS like a bass... maybe just curve the horns a little and make them more pointy, and it´s a sell! 

edit: looked at it again, and forget what i said, only the lower horn would need changing...


----------



## Stitch (Apr 22, 2007)

It'd be cool if Ibanez started making guitar versions of their bass shapes - as longs as they don't use the EDA, it'd be cool 

Especially since they made a bass Iceman...


----------



## Ryan (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok, I'll admit, that SR looks pretty damned good as an 8..


----------



## Pauly (Apr 22, 2007)

Personally there's something about the visual look of an 8-string neck (probably being wide) that makes me want the body to be something different to your average guitar shape; thus I like the bass shaped bodies as 8-string guitars a lot!


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 22, 2007)

tHE BTB BASS BODY DOE'S IT FOR ME ...SOOOOOO SWEET !!! AND NASTY LOOKIN....


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2007)

How about some non RG 7s? 

I really like what you did what the 8s.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 22, 2007)

agh, i´m knackered with the 8´s... i´ll pass the torch to someone else, to fulfill my legacy and create some 7-string mockups... anyone!  i´m not jumping at any more mockups for a while yet


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2007)

Someone else will work their magic.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 22, 2007)

I love the way the BTB looks.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 23, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> skinhead: Hah, ok!
> 
> Also, the SR bass body does look nice as an 8 string... only problem with it is it´s just a little too round-ish for my taste, it really LOOKS like a bass... maybe just curve the horns a little and make them more pointy, and it´s a sell!
> 
> edit: looked at it again, and forget what i said, only the lower horn would need changing...



Haha, yeah your are the cooler new user, the new user when they enter here don't now what it's an EMG and you entered and gave us this nice pics.

BTW the bass shapes are not working for me, they are too bassy


----------



## BryanBuss (Apr 23, 2007)

BTB! and artist single cut away


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good work  Of course, you can always get a new body made for an Ibby 8 if you get one. After all, they're bolt on's...


----------



## darren (Apr 23, 2007)

I like all of those except for the iceman.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 23, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Haha, yeah your are the cooler new user, the new user when they enter here don't now what it's an EMG and you entered and gave us this nice pics.
> 
> BTW the bass shapes are not working for me, they are too bassy



well, just because i´m a new user doesen´t mean i haven´t read this forum for ages  it doesen´t mean i haven´t been on forums before either... i finally decided to register here, because jemsite is so dead these days, and i didn´t want to go through the work of uploading the pics and posting them to a non-existant audience... 
plus my interest in 8-string/extended range/fanned fret type guitar technologies led me here, as there is alot more of that kind of stuff here...

although i do know what you´re talking about, new users tend to come in with horrible grammar, and questions like: 
´´i want to sound like KoRn, but i cant maek it sound right lol my gear is: samick guitar that i tune down to dropped D to maek it raelly LOW, and i use a roland microcueb for heavy fuzz sounds... i turn mid to 0, and bass and trebel to 10, and it sounds liek shit anyone help plz? lol´´


----------



## skattabrain (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah ... teh BTB body style is pretty cool. you guys have any idea how huge that bodie is? my bro has a nice btb and the thing is huge even by bass standards.

but a slightly scaled version of the btb would make a nice 7 (with a btb style headstock)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah, i´ve played a BTB, that´s when i fell in love with the body... also, for an 8 string, i think it would do the body justice...

i´d stick with the iceman headstock myself, but that´s me... i really like that headstock, it´s pretty weird-looking in a cool way... i think it´s the iceman headstock that makes the iceman-mockup one look nice too, because it looks natural since that´s the headstock we expect on that baby...

also, i own an SR five string bass, and those bodies are pretty comfy, although it looks alot more like a bass... if your removed the rounded edges and sculpted it here and there, it would look more like it... also, the same with the btb, just do something with those beveled edges, and it would look nicer... although all that is personal preference 

i do, however understand why everybody loves RGs, they are simply droole-icious to play and look at! i don´t know why, but they look so incredibly much nicer than other brands´ superstrat-style guitars... i think it´s something about the flatness of the body, and the horns, plus the headstock is beautyfull on ibanez guitars...


----------



## skattabrain (Apr 23, 2007)

regarding rgs ... that's exactly what it is ... the cuts, the flatness and horns ... the RG is easily my favorite body style of all time. been playing them since the late 80's .. and drooled over them for a good year before being able to get one too. no other strat style comes close to the aggressive stance of an RG.

the rga is nice too ... but put that gibralter bridge on a RG and i'd never even consider the RGA over an RG.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 24, 2007)

i´m more of a fixed bridge guy myself, i don´t really care for floating trems and all that... even though i do own one, and i do use it sometimes for dips and stuff, it´s not something i need, and the little i use it doesen´t justify all the work needed to keep it alive


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 24, 2007)

those bridges are fixed bridges


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 24, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> those bridges are fixed bridges



yeah, i know the gibraltar is, but skattabrain said that he´d rather go for a trem equipped RG himself...

i´d go for the RGA anytime


----------



## Nik (Apr 24, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> yeah, i know the gibraltar is, but skattabrain said that he´d rather go for a trem equipped RG himself...
> 
> i´d go for the RGA anytime



Ooooh, an RGA 8-string = teh w1n! That's be totally awesome!

And I agree, a floating bridge with 8-strings is too much of a hassle to deal with.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 24, 2007)

dude, the RG 2228 IS an RGA  it´s the FX edge bridge, it´s like an Edge tremolo, except it´s not a tremolo, there is no tremolo routing or space for it to move around in... it gives you the sustain and stability of a fixed bridge, along with the tuning presicion of a floating trem... it also has a locking nut to keep it in tune 100%...

all it needs now is a nicer color, a piezo and some more pickup choises... oh, and fanned frets!


----------



## Nik (Apr 24, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> dude, the RG 2228 IS an RGA  it´s the FX edge bridge, it´s like an Edge tremolo, except it´s not a tremolo, there is no tremolo routing or space for it to move around in... it gives you the sustain and stability of a fixed bridge, along with the tuning presicion of a floating trem... it also has a locking nut to keep it in tune 100%...
> 
> all it needs now is a nicer color, a piezo and some more pickup choises... oh, and fanned frets!



Doesn't the 'A' in 'RGA' mean 'arched-top'? That's what I've always thought...  

Because 1.) the RG2228 looks pretty flat to me and 2.) there is no 'A' in the 'RG2228' model name.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 24, 2007)

i dunno, but RGA´s are all fixed bridge, and i´m pretty sure it says so on ibanez´s site, but of course, i might be wrong... i know atleast that RGA´s are fixed bridge


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 24, 2007)

Nik said:


> Doesn't the 'A' in 'RGA' mean 'arched-top'? That's what I've always thought...
> 
> Because 1.) the RG2228 looks pretty flat to me and 2.) there is no 'A' in the 'RG2228' model name.



it stands for awesome  

nah, they actually all ARE arched top guitar, thats the idea behind the model line, in part.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the Iceman and bass body ones! Cool photoshopping 



Rev.


----------



## Nik (Apr 26, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> it stands for awesome
> 
> nah, they actually all ARE arched top guitar, thats the idea behind the model line, in part.



 

I love being right  So as I was saying, an arched-top 8-string with a flamed-top finish would likely make my head explode with awesomeness...


----------



## Variant (Apr 26, 2007)

Nik said:


> I love being right  So as I was saying, an arched-top 8-string with a flamed-top finish would likely make my head explode with awesomeness...



You'll like the design for my sig model then...


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 26, 2007)

Variant said:


> You'll like the design for my sig model then...


Holy shit...that rules...I absolutely love arch tops!


----------



## Nik (Apr 26, 2007)

Variant said:


> You'll like the design for my sig model then...



   

You should put a NWS tag on that, cause right now I really need a new set of pants.

Seriously, that's like my dream guitar right there, if only it was fixed-bridge...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'd hit that!


----------



## Variant (Apr 26, 2007)

Nik said:


> You should put a NWS tag on that, cause right now I really need a new set of pants.
> 
> Seriously, that's like my dream guitar right there, if only it was fixed-bridge...



Nope... I refuse to do a hardtail (I'm so bitter about the RG2228)... specs include a tremolo block though for all the wank-haters.  

There's just something mesmerizing about that ocean of quilt maple running over the top of the body, up the fingerboard, and onto the headstock. I'm working on a mock-up of a standard black version w/ ebony fingerboard, a trans-crimson one (also with black cosmo hardware), and a sick trans-whitewash over quilt maple, with satin hardware. I'll post them when they're done!


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 26, 2007)

Variant said:


> You'll like the design for my sig model then...



Holy shit.  I need one.


----------



## TheReal7 (Apr 26, 2007)

Variant said:


> You'll like the design for my sig model then...



Fixed bridge and I'd hit it!


----------



## TheReal7 (Apr 26, 2007)

Here is a quick Pchop


----------



## technomancer (Apr 26, 2007)

Variant said:


> You'll like the design for my sig model then...



Gorgeous except for two things:

1) modify the headstock so all the string paths are straight
2) gotta' add more colors than black


----------



## skinhead (Apr 26, 2007)

Variant said:


> You'll like the design for my sig model then...



That thing it's awsome!


----------



## Variant (Apr 27, 2007)

technomancer said:


> 1) modify the headstock so all the string paths are straight



Actually, if you look closely at the RG2228, the string paths are not consistently straight, to keep the headstock from being overly long I presume. The RM8 design is essentially the same, except that it is reversed, has a more of an arc to the curved side, and a more pronounced point. I did notice my mock-up was a little skewed at the nut though and I tweaked with it a bit so the new pics should look a little better.  



> 2) gotta' add more colors than black



Well, this thread forced me to get them done. I'll post the whole lineup (with specs!) on a new thread dedicated to my design. Feel free to comment on the selections.


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll take it.

And a 7 string version.


----------



## skattabrain (Apr 27, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Gorgeous except for two things:
> 
> 1) modify the headstock so all the string paths are straight
> 2) gotta' add more colors than black



actually ... i think a straight edge on the top end of the headstock to match the bottom. this thing is pretty ruly.


----------



## Ror3h (Apr 27, 2007)

Variant said:


>



Man, that's fucking awesome! Although I'd probably rather have a 7 than an 8 myself, if it was real, I'd most likely have to buy it!


----------



## Variant (Apr 27, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I'll take it.
> 
> And a 7 string version.



Actually, this is an evolution of an earlier seven sting design (RM7). Body was mostly the same (had a top-tilt jack like the S though), and the headstock was essentially a UV7/RG7 reverse, with a Prestige style logo. I made a dedicated RM8 thread, so feel free to post suggestions there.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 27, 2007)

Very cool thread. Badass designs!


----------



## The Hiryuu (May 1, 2007)

The Iceman and that bass one look great.


----------

